# Choice of birds.



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

After much consideration, our last two snakes are being rehomed, I definitely want another bird.
I had a thread up a good while ago, not too long after our cockatiel died.
I have been doing a bit more looking around at different choices and still undecided.
So looking for some options based on what I want.
Ideally something that could be trained to talk, or whistle, although I'm aware that even the most talkative of species may never say a word.
Also something relatively small, I've long wanted an African Grey, but just don't think housing one would be sensible, I wouldn't compromise the birds well bring just for the sake of owning one.
Chances are it will also live in my bedroom, I play music and watch movies, but not too loud, but want something that isn't going to be scared by it etc...
I know it's quite a criteria to have, but is their anything that would suit me?
I like to interact with my animals, I had our cockatiel out all the time, sat watching TV and whistling etc...
So I'll leave it to you bird gurus to hopefully point me in the right direction :notworthy:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

There are some stunning conures that may suit you? You'd have to have a look at te different species to find one you like and fits what you want though


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Tomcat said:


> There are some stunning conures that may suit you? You'd have to have a look at te different species to find one you like and fits what you want though


Well funnily enough I looked at the green cheek Conure when I initially was looking for another bird, but I couldn't find any at all for sale within my area and don't really want to travel to the other end of the country lol, so just figured they don't come up for sale all too often?


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Senigals, Military Macaw or similar may also be an option for you. I personally think whatever species you go for it should be kept in the most social room in the house (usually the living room) in order to make them feel part of the family.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

chalky76 said:


> Senigals, Military Macaw or similar may also be an option for you. I personally think whatever species you go for it should be kept in the most social room in the house (usually the living room) in order to make them feel part of the family.


My Dad often goes away for weeks on end with work and my Mum spends a lot of time at my sisters, I live in my bedroom (most of the time) so the living room isn't a social room lol.
Better off in my bedroom where I am all the time.
I also looked at Senigals, not heard of the Military Macaw though so will have a gander at those, thanks


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Those Military Macaws look a bit big.
Senegals look really nice though!


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Does anyone know what I could expect to pay for a Senegals Parrot?
Done some reading up on them and they look to fit the bill perfectly, especially the tricks they can be taught and their size.
No idea on price though...


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

We have a very hand tame one, but only with one of my sons. Despite my username I'm a she, but he (although we wonder) dislikes me although I am now his main carer as Stephen is at university! He does not like my other son either. He will lay on his back in Stephen's hand and generally be placid, calm and friendly, but only with him.

I would imagine a price of £250 upwards for a non hand-tame one, and then at least another £100+ for a tame one. 

A good choice, albeit noisy but not as bad as our African Grey or Cockatiels that shriek. He does talk and in fact copies things that I say, but I have read that they do copy female voices more as they are higher, but don't know how true that is. The African Grey has a much bigger vocabulary and they do sit and chat away together!


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> We have a very hand tame one, but only with one of my sons. Despite my username I'm a she, but he (although we wonder) dislikes me although I am now his main carer as Stephen is at university! He does not like my other son either. He will lay on his back in Stephen's hand and generally be placid, calm and friendly, but only with him.
> 
> I would imagine a price of £250 upwards for a non hand-tame one, and then at least another £100+ for a tame one.
> 
> A good choice, albeit noisy but not as bad as our African Grey or Cockatiels that shriek. He does talk and in fact copies things that I say, but I have read that they do copy female voices more as they are higher, but don't know how true that is. The African Grey has a much bigger vocabulary and they do sit and chat away together!


Sorry which bird are you talking about here? The Senegal Parrot?


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

What about a Meyer's parrot. I'm going to be getting one later this year or maybe next year. They are related to Senegal's but a little smaller. I like the Senegals but from reading up and speaking to owners of them they seem to be a bit hit and miss when it comes to temperament and some owners say they are noisy. 
From what I gather though all parrots are pretty individual so you never quite know what you will end up with. 

Parrotlets are very small and can learn to talk although not as clearly as some larger birds, they are very smart and can learn tricks too, check out this video Bonsai the Parrotlet - Tricks - YouTube

Caiques are smallish but pretty loud to have in a bedroom, depends how noise tolerant you are. 
Also Conures as others have mentioned, green cheeks are normally pretty easy to come by.

Parrots can get grumpy from lack of sleep so you need to consider if you are going to be up late watching tv in your bedroom also.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh How Original said:


> Sorry which bird are you talking about here? The Senegal Parrot?


Yes :2thumb:


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

samurai said:


> What about a Meyer's parrot. I'm going to be getting one later this year or maybe next year. They are related to Senegal's but a little smaller. I like the Senegals but from reading up and speaking to owners of them they seem to be a bit hit and miss when it comes to temperament and some owners say they are noisy.
> From what I gather though all parrots are pretty individual so you never quite know what you will end up with.
> 
> Parrotlets are very small and can learn to talk although not as clearly as some larger birds, they are very smart and can learn tricks too, check out this video Bonsai the Parrotlet - Tricks - YouTube
> ...


I looked at Parrotlets after my local bird shop had them in, they looked very cool, especially for doing tricks and the size is also an attraction.
It's certainly an option.
Not seen a Meyers before so I'll have a look at those now 
I'd ideally like something that isn't prone to being loud all the time lol, with it being in my bedroom, I'm pretty tolerant to noise though.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> Yes :2thumb:


Thanks for the information  they sound pretty good actually.
So far I think the top contenders are Parrotlet and Senegal.
Need to check out the Meyers as well.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

All birds are fairly noisy though! 

Be prepared for mess as they hurl seed out, drop food and poop - the water bowl is a favourite. Keep the cage well away from wooden shelves, plants, curtains and wallpaper. Plus of course when they decide they want a bath in their water bowl everything about gets soaked as it does when you give them a shower with the water spray bottle.

The dust can become an issue if the bird is in your bedroom - Google "Bird fanciers lung", which can happen even with just the one bird. You will find they wake early 4am onwards with the lighter mornings, and do get night fright where they can flap/fly furiously around their cage especially when startled. This could merely be you turning over in bed etc.

But I do :flrt: them all. We also have budgies and a canary. Kakarikis are also a good small bird worth considering - ours was a rather sweet thing.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> All birds are fairly noisy though!
> 
> Be prepared for mess as they hurl seed out, drop food and poop - the water bowl is a favourite. Keep the cage well away from wooden shelves, plants, curtains and wallpaper. Plus of course when they decide they want a bath in their water bowl everything about gets soaked as it does when you give them a shower with the water spray bottle.
> 
> ...


Our cockatiel was the same, chucked seeds out and stuff, I know all about their dirty habits lol.
The only thing I would be bothered about would be my drawings hung on my walls.
Not so much of a problem with something the size of a parrotlet though as I can't imagine it's bite force is particularly powerful.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh How Original said:


> Our cockatiel was the same, chucked seeds out and stuff, I know all about their dirty habits lol.
> The only thing I would be bothered about would be my drawings hung on my walls.
> Not so much of a problem with something the size of a parrotlet though as I can't imagine it's bite force is particularly powerful.


Don't be fooled by the beak size - the way they break upon a monkey nut! We've holes chewed in curtains and several t-shirts as well. Are your drawings in frames with glass?

Having seen your allergy posts, I hope that there won't be anything in the seed or feathers that triggers it off. I know you've had a cockatiel but he wasn't in your bedroom.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> Don't be fooled by the beak size - the way they break upon a monkey nut! We've holes chewed in curtains and several t-shirts as well. Are your drawings in frames with glass?
> 
> Having seen your allergy posts, I hope that there won't be anything in the seed or feathers that triggers it off. I know you've had a cockatiel but he wasn't in your bedroom.


Yeah they are framed with glass.
The rest are hidden away for safe keeping.
And no I've never had any issues with birds or seeds.
I was in my friends man cave the other day feeding his birds and interacting with them and stuff and had no issues at all


----------

